
Human Side of Tesla Autopilot - transcranial
https://hcai.mit.edu/human-side-of-tesla-autopilot/
======
ryzvonusef
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1114168824599842817](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1114168824599842817)

@elonmusk

Elon Musk Retweeted Lex Fridman

“…drivers in this dataset use Autopilot for 34.8% of their driven miles, and
yet appear to maintain a relatively high degree of functional vigilance.”

